# Roasting educational videos - Cafe Imports



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

A short series of 8 videos that may be of interest. Nice, clear explanatory style imo.

https://www.cafeimports.com/north-america/blog/roasting-concepts/


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Watched everyone one, great set of videos.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

There is also a very good cupping video on the same site.

https://www.cafeimports.com/north-america/sensory-analysis


----------

